

How fracking for natural gas causes earthquakes - ck2
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21120-how-fracking-caused-earthquakes-in-the-uk.html

======
polaris
This title seems a bit disingenuous, considering the actual article title is,
"How fracking caused earthquakes in the UK". Like stygianguest said, it's
about a causal link they found, whereas the title suggests that all fracking
in all circumstances (for lack of qualification) causes earthquakes. Even the
article says it's "difficult to say" if there will be more earthquakes caused
by fracking.

Taking the article title as-is would have been far more accurate and less
sensationalist.

------
stygianguest
This is mostly about the causal link they found. Earthquakes of that magnitude
are very common also in traditional gas extraction. Many tiles in my parent's
kitchen and bathroom can attest to that. Small earthquakes are not a very
strong argument against fracking. Perhaps there is a risk of bigger ones. For
geothermal energy they also inject water at high pressures (but deeper) and
have caused earthquakes up to magnitude of 5.

